

Warren Buffett Live Q and A with the Levo League - wizard_2
http://www.levoleague.com/officehours/warren-buffett

======
wizard_2
Looks like I submitted too late to catch this live, however, he'll still be
answering questions on his profile throughout the month.
<http://www.levoleague.com/warrenbuffett>

